

Eclipse Mars (4.5) released - reactor
http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/

======
SNvD7vEJ
New and Noteworthy:
[http://www.eclipse.org/eclipse/news/4.5/](http://www.eclipse.org/eclipse/news/4.5/)

